

Automation as a Service (AaaS) - mkrecny
http://edu.mkrecny.com/thoughts/automation-as-a-service

======
dorkitude
Makes me think of this old story about spoons and shovels:

<http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/10/10/spoons-shovels/>

